# Strange feeling in my vagina



## RainbowDrop_x

Ok so I woke up this morning everything seems fine movements aren't reduced or anything I don't feel like there's anything wrong BUT I've had a pressure really low down like the baby's sitting low or even engaging (although I don't know what that feels like)... Kinda feels like a heavy feeling (no pain at all though just a really uncomfortable feeling when I sit down)

But apart from that it feels like theres a limb in my vagina :blush:. I know it sounds odd but it feels like LO is putting her arm down and waving or something lol. Obviously I know it's not but that's what it feels like. Has anyone else ever had this? I think it could just be LO getting in the right position but surely if she IS going head down at this stage I won't have to spend the next 6 weeks feeling like she's waving through my woohoo will i:dohh:. Like I said it's not painful just really uncomfortable to sit or walk.


----------



## Ginaerhol

i think i know what u mean...i keep having the feeling that there is "something in there" lol its been happening for weeks now...its probably just the pressure from the baby pushing down as i am still here lol xx


----------



## jaybee

I have that on and off too. I think it is just engaging. Depends on how baby is lying depends if I feel it.


----------



## calais

I posted a question similar a few days ago. Pain in my v i think it was called. Im only 28 weeks today and this has been happening for about 4days. My son was engaged my 32 weeks and this is totally different. I literally feel like she is in my vagina (of course she's not tho) and i have pressure in my pelvis all underneath making my vagina ache.

I think its got to do with bubs being low, mine is anyway. Also the uterus would be so heavy now on top of the bladder and nerves and the pelvis so could also be the pelvis opening up.


----------



## bump_wanted

lol imagine she waved at ya!

ive had a lot of pressure since the babys head dropped almost like you need to poo (TMI) but out your lady bits lol or a wee bit like a heavy period (for me it feels this way anyway) another new thing ive got since thursday is like electric shocks right up that area LOL weird things happen when your getting this close eh! xx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

bump_wanted said:


> lol imagine she waved at ya!
> 
> ive had a lot of pressure since the babys head dropped almost like you need to poo (TMI) but out your lady bits lol or a wee bit like a heavy period (for me it feels this way anyway) another new thing ive got since thursday is *like electric shocks right up that area* LOL weird things happen when your getting this close eh! xx

I've been getting that aswell!! I wanted to post asking about it but didn't know how to word it.. But that's the PERFECT description lol. It's weird and it actually hurts.. But normally disappears after I've been for a wee so I just assumed that it was do to with that :shrug:


----------



## lauzliddle

Its prob just baby engaging i got it with alfie as if he were tugging on my cervix, i have just started getting it now and know she is head down and ready to start moving there soon :)


----------



## bump_wanted

KayleighJayne said:


> bump_wanted said:
> 
> 
> lol imagine she waved at ya!
> 
> ive had a lot of pressure since the babys head dropped almost like you need to poo (TMI) but out your lady bits lol or a wee bit like a heavy period (for me it feels this way anyway) another new thing ive got since thursday is *like electric shocks right up that area* LOL weird things happen when your getting this close eh! xx
> 
> I've been getting that aswell!! I wanted to post asking about it but didn't know how to word it.. But that's the PERFECT description lol. It's weird and it actually hurts.. But normally disappears after I've been for a wee so I just assumed that it was do to with that :shrug:Click to expand...

lol id never had one til i was walking down to the shops last thursday with DH and i thought my waters were gonna go needless to say they didnt and still havnt so im guessing its nothing to worry about xx


----------

